# how to setup internet connection in ubuntu 7.10



## firedemon (Jul 9, 2008)

hi there! can anyone help me how to setup internet connection for ubuntu step by step since i'm new in this ubuntu world?????ray:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

For starters are you tell us what type of connection you are trying to create. Is it a broadband, wireless, or dial up connection. You can check out this page if you want, Internet and Networking. If that doesn't give you any help or doesn't make sense then always come back and ask any question that you have.

Cheers!


----------



## firedemon (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for the information that you share to me.. quite useful. i will be trying it... 

anything i will b in touch..:1angel:

Linux 4eva!!!


----------



## jaeger2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

Try this:
https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html

OR

Here is what I did:


-----------------------------------------------------------------
Change Ubuntu Server from DHCP to a Static IP Address (OR SETUP NETWORK CONNECTION):
sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces

For the primary interface, which is usually eth0, you will see these lines:
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet dhcp

If you see the above two lines then it's using DHCP.
To change dhcp to static.

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.1.100
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.2.0
broadcast 192.168.2.255
gateway 192.168.2.1

Now we'll need to add in the DNS settings by editing the resolv.conf file:

sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
‘name server xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx’ replace the x with the IP of your name server. (You can do ifconfig /all to find out what they are)

You need to also remove the dhcp client for this to stick (thanks to Peter for noticing). You might need to remove dhcp-client3 instead.

sudo apt-get remove dhcp-client

Now we'll just need to restart the networking components:

sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
-----------------------------------------------------------------

regards,
Ian Gregory, Sydney.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This thread is over a year old please don't bring up a old post. The Original poster on this thread hasn't been back for help.

I am closing this thread.


----------

